# من هم كتبة الأنجيل وما هي خلفياتهم



## منير فؤاد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

سؤال الانجيل عهد قديم و عهد جديد -العهد الجديد متي مرقس لؤقا يوحنا اعمال الرسل رسائل بولس 14 رسالة ورسالة يعقوب رسالة بطرس 1 و2 و رسالة يوحنا 1 و2 و 3 ورسالة يهوذا ورؤيا يوحنا الاهوتي السؤال مرقس و لوقا بواس لم يكونوا في زمن المسيح السؤال الثاني هل كاتب انجيل يوحنا هو يوحنا الذي كتب رؤيا يوحنا الاهوتي ام غيرها


----------



## أَمَة (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اسماء الاناجيل*




منير فؤاد قال:


> سؤال الانجيل عهد قديم و عهد جديد -العهد الجديد متي مرقس لوقا يوحنا اعمال الرسل رسائل بولس 14 رسالة ورسالة يعقوب رسالة بطرس 1 و2 و رسالة يوحنا 1 و2 و 3 ورسالة يهوذا ورؤيا يوحنا الاهوتي السؤال مرقس و لوقا بواس لم يكونوا في زمن المسيح السؤال الثاني هل كاتب انجيل يوحنا هو يوحنا الذي كتب رؤيا يوحنا الاهوتي ام غيرها


 

أخ* منير فؤاد*

*خطأٌ فولك *أن لإنجيل عهد قديم وعهد جديد. 
*القول الصحيح* هو أن الكتاب المقدس يحوي العهد القديم والعهد الجديد.

*العهد القديم* هو كتاب اليهود المقدس الذي قبل السيد المسيح والذي فيه جاءت النبوأت عن المسيا - اي المسيح- المخلص البشر بكل دقة التفاصيل من مكان ولادته وميلاده من العذراء مرورا بآلامه وموته على الصليب حتى قيامته من الموت. 

*العهد الجديد *هو تتميم هذه النبؤات وفيه كل ما ذكرته من اسفار - أي الكتب. 

*يوحنا اللاهوتي* هو الذي كتب إنجيل يوحنا والرؤيا.

*مرقس ولوقا وبولس *كانوا في زمن المسيح.... إفتح موضوعا منفصلا لهذا السؤال لو حبيت تعرف الجواب.


----------



## أَمَة (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اسماء الاناجيل*




منير فؤاد قال:


> الاخت امة كيف افتح موضوع وشكرا علي الرد


 

تذهب الى هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=12

تجد في إعلى الصفحة     



تضغط على *موضوع جديد، *فيفتح لك.  ولا تنسى أن تضع عنوانا يشير الى مضمون السؤال.


----------



## منير فؤاد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اسماء الاناجيل*

الاخت امة شكرا علي الرد ولكن عندي سؤال واحد الان ---من هو متي ولوقا ومرقس ويوحنا و بولس و بطرس ويعقوب ويهوذا من هؤلاء اي اسماء ابائهم واجدادهم ومن اي عائلة بمعني اخر السيرة الذاتية لكل واحد هذا سؤال واحد كم يقول قانون المنتدي وشكرا الاخت الفاضلة


----------



## fredyyy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اسماء الاناجيل*




منير فؤاد قال:


> الاخت امة شكرا علي الرد
> ولكن عندي سؤال واحد الان ---
> من هو متي ولوقا ومرقس ويوحنا و بولس و بطرس ويعقوب ويهوذا
> من هؤلاء اي اسماء ابائهم واجدادهم
> ومن اي عائلة بمعني اخر السيرة الذاتية لكل واحد هذا سؤال واحد كم يقول قانون المنتدي وشكرا الاخت الفاضلة


 

*متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا وبولس وبطرس ويعقوب *

*هم كتبة الوحي *


----------



## منير فؤاد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اسماء الاناجيل*

*متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا وبولس وبطرس ويعقوب 

هم كتبة الوحي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 اليوم, 07:40 PM   #15 fredyyy 
مشرف
*
اخي الفاضل انا اعرف انهم كتبتة الوحي --السؤال من هم مثال حتي يتضح الحال اذا جاء عريس لابنتك لابد ان تسال ما اسمك قال العريس اسمي كذا وسكت هل انت تسكت بالطبع لا لابد ان تعرف الاسم بالكامل واين يسكن وفي اي مكان يسكان ومن عائلة من واين يشتغل وما نوع الشغل كل هذا علشان تسال علي هذا الشخصي الذي يتزوج ابنتك اذا كان كويس تم قبول واذا كان غير ذلك تم الرفض هذا في زواج البنت ولم احد يسالك لماذا كل هذا تقول انا اعطي لة بنتي لابد ان اسال واعرف هذا الشخصي كويس هذا في حال الدنيا فما بالك في حال الذي ياتي بالدين لا اعرف الا الاسم الاول بسي هل هذا يعقل اخي الفاضل واعلم اخي الفاضل ان هذا حوار سؤال واجابة وان لم يكن عندك اجابة لان اضغط عليك علشان الرد وشكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اسماء الاناجيل*




منير فؤاد قال:


> *متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا وبولس وبطرس ويعقوب
> 
> هم كتبة الوحي
> 
> ...


*يكفينى أعرف أنهم هم تلاميذ ورسل الرب يسوع يكفينى أعرف أنه هو أرسلهم وانهم كتبوا بوحى من الروح القدس وأنهم إستشهدوا على إسم الرب يسوع مقتولين ومعذبين بسبب شهادتهم هذه. يكفينى أعرف أنهم كانوا إنجيلا معاشا وأن كل ماقاله رب المجد يسوع طبقوه على أنفسهم أولا لقد كانت حياتهم تتسم بالقداسه.
بالأضافه إلى ذلك لدينا سجلا بحياة كل منهم الكرازيه ماذا نحتاج أكثر من ذلك*


----------



## fredyyy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اسماء الاناجيل*




منير فؤاد قال:


> اخي الفاضل انا اعرف انهم كتبتة الوحي --
> السؤال من هم مثال حتي يتضح الحال
> اذا جاء عريس لابنتك
> *لابد ان تسال*
> ...


 
*سوف أمشي معك في مثالك لكن سوف ُأعيدك إلى صلب الموضوع وهدفه *

*في زواج بنتك لك أن تسأل وأن تعرف وأن تستفسر وأن تقبل وترفض *

*لكن عندنا في المسيحية ... لا نسأل الناس عن الناس *

*لكننا نسأل الله عن الناس *

*فيكون حكمنا صحيحًا ومُؤمنًا وصادقًاً*

*نرجع لموضوعنا *

*بالنسبة للتلاميذ أو الرسل يكفينا ما يقوله المسيح عنهم *
يوحنا 15 : 16 
*لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي* بَلْ *أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ* *وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ* *لِتَذْهَبُوا* 
*وَتَأْتُوا* بِثَمَرٍ *وَيَدُومَ* ثَمَرُكُمْ لِكَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الآبُ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ بِاسْمِي. 

​*إذاً لما المسيح يختار ناس ... لا نبحث وارئه *
*من هم ومن أين وما وظائفهم .... يكفينا أن المسيح إختارهم *

*في إجابتنا نحن نحول نظرك من الناس الى الله .... وهذا جيد ... أليس كذلك *

*أنت تسأل عن الخارج ... الذي يمكن أن يُزيف *

*لكننا نتعلق بالداخل الذي يراه الله *
إرميا 17 : 10 
*أَنَا الرَّبُّ* *فَاحِصُ* الْقَلْبِ *مُخْتَبِرُ* الْكُلَى .....​


----------



## منير فؤاد (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اسماء الاناجيل*

*يكفينى أعرف أنهم هم تلاميذ ورسل الرب يسوع يكفينى أعرف أنه هو أرسلهم وانهم كتبوا بوحى من الروح القدس وأنهم إستشهدوا على إسم الرب **



** 10-22-2010, 08:02 PM **  #**17**سامح ماسماتكس* 
*اولا مرقس ولوقا وبولس ليسوا من تلميذ المسيح ثم ان انجيل متي كتب بعد رفع المسيح بتسع سنين كتب بالعبرانية في بلد الشام  اذن المسيح لم يملي عليهم شي ولم يقول هذا هو العهد الجديد لان كلامة العهد الجديد لم تذكر في اي انجيل فمن الذي كتبها وحتي كلمة العهد القديم لم تذكر في العهد القديم ولا في جملة واحدة كما ان الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر فيها كتاب الاله المقدس او البايبل في الكتاب لماذا لم يكتب المسيح او الروح القدس اسم لكتبه واقول لكم سبب السؤال عن السيرة الذاتية لكتبت الكتاب المقدس ان الكتاب المقدس قال في متي 9 -9 وفيما يسوع مجتاز راي انسانا جالسا عند مكان الجباية اسمة متي فقال اتبعني فقام وتبعه--ارجو اخي الفاضل ان تناقش النص بكل عقل وحيدية ودونما حاجة للاسترسال في خيال جامح يستطيع الفرد بان يدرك بان الضمائر الغائبة ،المتصلة والمستترة تشير الي ان النصي لا يمكن ان يكون قد كتبها متي ولا يسوع ولكن شخصي ثالث بناء علي ما راي وسمع او حتي من اخبار الغير لة فقام بتدوينها وهذا كثير في الكتاب المقدس------------------------------- اقتباس---* ---*بالأضافه إلى ذلك لدينا سجلا بحياة كل منهم الكرازيه ماذا نحتاج أكثر من ذلك -- كتبت بواسطة*





 10-22-2010, 08:02 PM   #*17* *سامح ماسماتكس* 

لو عندكم كم تقول ما اسم متي اي الاسم الاب والاجد او واحد من كتاب الانجيل ام عن مثل ان الانسان يسال علي زوج ابنته انا عايز اقول ان هذا يحدث في الدنيا فما بالك في امور الدين وشكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## منير فؤاد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اسماء الاناجيل*

*إذاً لما المسيح يختار ناس ... لا نبحث وارئه 
من هم ومن أين وما وظائفهم .... يكفينا أن المسيح إختارهم *

*في إجابتنا نحن نحول نظرك من الناس الى الله .... وهذا جيد ... أليس كذلك *

*أنت تسأل عن الخارج ... الذي يمكن أن يُزيف *





 10-22-2010, 11:07 PM   #*18* *fredyyy*

شكرا اخي الفاضل علي الرد اما بعد الكتاب المقدس يقول غير كلامك والدليل من الكتاب المقدس هو متي الاصحاح 24 العدد 24 لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبية ويعطون ايات وعجائب حتي يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا---رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 2 -1 -ولكن كان ايضا في الشعب انبياء كذبة كما سيكون فيكم ايضا معلمون كذبة ----ورسالة يوحنا الاولي 4 --1 --ايها الاحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الارواح هل هي من عند الله لان انبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا الي العالم ---اخي الفاضل من اصدق كلامك ام كلام الكتاب المقدس يقول امتحنوا الارواح والمعلمون والانبياء فكيف نمتحن ونحن لا نعرف السيرة الذتية لهم او حتي اسم ابيها وجداها ومتي ولد وهل كان كويس ام لا --------------------------------------------------------------------اقتباس-*لكننا نتعلق بالداخل الذي يراه الله *إرميا 17 : 10 
*أَنَا الرَّبُّ* *فَاحِصُ* الْقَلْبِ *مُخْتَبِرُ* الْكُلَى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 10-22-2010, 11:07 PM   #*18* *fredyyy*
​السؤال بناء علي كلامك ماذا تقول عن يهوذا الاسخربوطي لم يكن المسيح هو الذي اختارها الم يكن يعرف ماذا يفعل ومع ذلك خارج وتم اختيار واحد غيرها هو متياس وذلك بعد رفع المسيح اذن المسيح لم يختار متياس واليك القصة كاملة في اعمال الرسل الاصحاح 1 العدد 15 0 26 --اسف اخي لم اكتب النص برجاء ان تقراء انت ونقول ما اسم متياس وما اسم الاب والاجد وشكرا اخي الفاضل علي الحوار


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اسماء الاناجيل*



> * مرقس ولوقا*


*من السبعين رسول مشكلتك ايه*


> *وبولس*


*بولس رسول المسيح ويندرج تحت اسماء ال 72 رسول مع برنابا* *ايه مشكلتك*


> *ثم ان انجيل متي كتب بعد رفع المسيح بتسع سنين كتب بالعبرانية في بلد الشام اذن المسيح لم يملي عليهم شي ولم يقول هذا هو العهد الجديد لان كلامة العهد الجديد لم تذكر في اي انجيل*


*اولا مفيش حاجة اسمها انجيل متى العبرى فى البعض قالوا ان متى كتب انجيله بالعبرية وتمت ترجمته يونانى حتى اصبح الاصل يونانى لا يوجد شئ فى تقليد الكنيسة اسمه انجيل متى العبرى 
ثانيا مليون مرة نقول الانجيل هو المسيح والمسيح فعلا تكلم عن العهد الجديد بس شكلك سيادتك مبتقراش كويس*
*هذِهِ الْكَأْسُ هِيَ الْعَهْدُ الْجَدِيدُ بِدَمِي الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ عَنْكُمْ*


> *وحتي كلمة العهد القديم لم تذكر في العهد القديم ولا في جملة واحدة كما ان الكتاب المقدس*


*برضة طيب تعالى نقرا يا استاذى الفاضل ياريت تقرا وتتعب نفسك شوية بدل متقول جهل على انه تقرير*
*14 بَلْ أُغْلِظَتْ أَذْهَانُهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ حَتَّى الْيَوْمِ ذلِكَ الْبُرْقُعُ نَفْسُهُ عِنْدَ قِرَاءَةِ الْعَهْدِ الْعَتِيقِ بَاق غَيْرُ مُنْكَشِفٍ، الَّذِي يُبْطَلُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ.*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اسماء الاناجيل*

*وعلشان خاطر عيونك هجبلك كلمة العهد القديم من العهد القديم نفسه 
ازاى
الرب الاله بيقول انه سيقطع عهدا جديدا مع شعبه
اذن فهناك عهدين قديم وجديد اقرا ياعزيزى الفاضل
**31 «هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْدًا جَدِيدًا.*
*32 لَيْسَ كَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قَطَعْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ أَمْسَكْتُهُمْ بِيَدِهِمْ لأُخْرِجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، حِينَ نَقَضُوا عَهْدِي فَرَفَضْتُهُمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.*
*33 بَلْ هذَا هُوَ الْعَهْدُ الَّذِي أَقْطَعُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: أَجْعَلُ شَرِيعَتِي فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلهًا وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْبًا.*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اسماء الاناجيل*

*انت فاهم اصلا يعنى ايه كلمة عهد 
كلمة عهد فى الاصل العبرى هى**בְּרִית
وتنطق بريث
والعهد فى اللغة 
**العَهْدُ: الوَصِيَّةُ، والتَّقَدُّمُ إلى المَرْءِ في الشيءِ، والمَوْثِقُ، واليَمينُ، وقد عاهَدَه، والذي يُكْتَبُ للوُلاةِ،
 من عَهِدَ إليه: أوْصاهُ،*
*فالهنا قطع قديما مع اسرائيل عهدا بان يخرجهم من ارض مصر ارض العبودية ويعطيهم كنعان الارض التى اقسم لابائهم ان تكون لهم
**4 وَأَيْضًا أَقَمْتُ مَعَهُمْ عَهْدِي: أَنْ أُعْطِيَهُمْ أَرْضَ كَنْعَانَ أَرْضَ غُرْبَتِهِمِ الَّتِي تَغَرَّبُوا فِيهَا.*
*5 وَأَنَا أَيْضًا قَدْ سَمِعْتُ أَنِينَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَعْبِدُهُمُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ، وَتَذَكَّرْتُ عَهْدِي.*
*واصبح رمز هذا العهد هو الدم كما ورد فى سفر الخروج*
*7 وَأَخَذَ كِتَابَ الْعَهْدِ وَقَرَأَ فِي مَسَامِعِ الشَّعْبِ، فَقَالُوا: «كُلُّ مَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ نَفْعَلُ وَنَسْمَعُ لَهُ».*
*8 وَأَخَذَ مُوسَى الدَّمَ وَرَشَّ عَلَى الشَّعْبِ وَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا دَمُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قَطَعَهُ الرَّبُّ مَعَكُمْ عَلَى جَمِيعِ هذِهِ الأَقْوَالِ».*
*لكن اسرائيل كانت اشارة للبشرية كلها والعبودية فى مصر اشارة لعبودية الخطية وسلطان ابليس علينا وكنعان كانت اشارة للابدية 
فما فعله الله مع شعبه كان اشارات واضحة لما سيفعله الله مع البشرية الساقطة فى نير العبودية
والعهد الجديد الذى اقامه المسيح بدم نفسه هو لخلاص البشر اسرائيل الجديد من نير عبودية ابليس الفرعون لنصل لاورشليم كنعان السمائية 
هذا هو العهد العتيق الذى اقامه الرب مع ابائنا والعهد الجديد الذى اقامه معنا نحن بدم نفسه*


----------



## أَمَة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اسماء الاناجيل*

سيد* فؤاد*

لا تردد كلاما يقوله غيرك بل تأكد منه. لأن *كل* ما يقال عن المسيحية في المواقع المغرضة خالٍ من الصحة. فهم يختارون من الحقيقة أنصافها ويبنون عليها ضلالهم... سامحهم الله، وندعو لهم بالخلاص.

لن أتطرق الى "ذكر كلمة العهد القديم والجديد في الكتاب المقدس" لأن الأخ *شمس الحق* كفى ووفى.

سأضيف بعض المعلومات عن ما ذكره بخصوص مرقص ولوقا وبولس.




منير فؤاد قال:


> *اولا مرقس ولوقا وبولس ليسوا من تلميذ المسيح *


 
بولس لم يكن من البدء تلميذا للمسيح،  بل كان مناوئا للمسيحية ومضطهدا لها وينفث تهددا وقتلا على تلاميذ الرب، وكان اسمه شاول.

ولكن الرب ظهر له وغير حياته وغير اسمه الى بولس. إضغط هنا لتقرأ القصة كاملة. 

لم يتلقى بولس معرفة الإنجيل من الناس ولكن من الرب، كما قال في رسالته الى أهل غلاطية الأصحاح1، الأية 12. يمكنك ان تضغط على الأية لتقرأ أكثر.

12 لأَنِّي لَمْ أَقْبَلْهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ إِنْسَانٍ وَلاَ عُلِّمْتُهُ. بَلْ بِإِعْلاَنِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.


وذلك عندما اختطف الى السماء كما يقول هنا

مرقص ساعد بولس في التبشير لفترة وكان بيت والدته ملتقى المسيحيين الأوائل في اورشليم، والمكان الذي تناول فيه السيد المسيح العشاء الاخير مع تلاميذه، وهو الذي بشر بالمسيح في شمال افريقيا. 
لوقا كان مساعد بولس الدائم في البشارة وكان على معرفة وثيقة بمريم العذراء، والدة السيد المسيح، ومنها أخذ تفاصيلا دقيقة.
والإثنين من تلاميذ المسيح السبعين.



منير فؤاد قال:


> * ثم ان انجيل متي كتب بعد رفع المسيح بتسع سنين كتب بالعبرانية في بلد الشام اذن المسيح لم يملي عليهم شي ولم يقول هذا هو العهد الجديد لان كلامة العهد الجديد لم تذكر في اي انجيل*


 
يا أخي الفاضل.
السيد المسيح لم يملِ إنجيله على أحد....
كلمة إنجيل تعني الخبر السار أو البشارة = الخبر السار ة للناس في الخلاص في يسوع المسيح. السيد المسيح هو الإنجيل هو الخبر السار للبشر. يوم ولد ظهرت الملائكة في السماء للرعاة تسبح وتقول 

14 «الْمَجْدُ لِلَّهِ فِي الأَعَالِي وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ السَّلاَمُ وَبِالنَّاسِ *الْمَسَرَّةُ*». 

 إضغط على الأية لتعرف بنفسك عن مولد السيد المسيح.
فالإنجيل إذن هو الخبر السار عن السيد المسيح.... وقد بشر به الرسل وماتوا من أجله قبل أن يكتبوه.... فهم عاشوا مع المسيح وتركوا وراءهم كل امور الدنيا وسمعوه وتعلموا منه وشاهدوا الامه وصلبه وموته وقيامته.

وبعد هذا كله تطلب أنسابا؟؟؟

قال الكتاب المقدس: 

تيطس الأصحاح 3 العدد 9 وَأَمَّا الْمُبَاحَثَاتُ الْغَبِيَّةُ وَالأَنْسَابُ وَالْخُصُومَاتُ وَالْمُنَازَعَاتُ النَّامُوسِيَّةُ فَاجْتَنِبْهَا، لأَنَّهَا غَيْرُ نَافِعَةٍ، وَبَاطِلَةٌ. 

ولك سلام المسيح


----------



## منير فؤاد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*قال في متي 9 -9 وفيما يسوع مجتاز راي انسانا جالسا عند مكان الجباية اسمة متي فقال اتبعني فقام وتبعه--ارجو اخي الفاضل ان تناقش النص بكل عقل وحيدية ودونما حاجة للاسترسال في خيال جامح يستطيع الفرد بان يدرك بان الضمائر الغائبة ،المتصلة والمستترة تشير الي ان النصي لا يمكن ان يكون قد كتبها متي ولا يسوع ولكن شخصي ثالث بناء علي ما راي وسمع او حتي من اخبار الغير لة فقام بتدوينها وهذا كثير في الكتاب المقدس------------------------------- اقتباس---* ---*بالأضافه إلى ذلك لدينا سجلا بحياة كل منهم الكرازيه ماذا نحتاج أكثر من ذلك -- كتبت بواسطة*





 10-22-2010, 08:02 PM #*17* *سامح ماسماتكس* 

لو عندكم كم تقول ما اسم متي اي الاسم الاب والاجد او واحد من كتاب الانجيل ام عن مثل ان الانسان يسال علي زوج ابنته انا عايز اقول ان هذا يحدث في الدنيا فما بالك في امور الدين وشكرا اخي الفاضل لماذا لم يرد احد علي هذا النصف الثاني من كلامي وهو المقصود لانة والذي يقول عندنا سجلا بحياتهم قول اسماء ابائهم واجدادهم والسيرة الذاتية لهم من السجل الاعندكم كما قال اخي الفاضل سامح ثم بعد ذلك لم يرد احد من الكاتب في متي 9 -9 لان السؤال الاصلي هو من هم كتبت الانجيل اذا كان عندكم اجابة علي ذلك السؤال قولوا مفيش اجابة وان اسمائهم عندكم الاسم الاول فقط قولوا لان في ملاحظة ان كل كتبت الانجيل الاسم الاول فقط  السؤال من متي من مرقس من لوقا من يوحنا من يعقوب من بطرس من بولس والذي قال ان بولس كان اسموا شاول نقول من شاول ولذلك لان تجد اسم ابو بولس لانه ليس بولس بل هو شاول  وشكرا لكم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

نشأته 

اسم متي يعني (عطيه الله) والعبرانية نثنائيل وباليونانية ثيودروس وبدعوته اشبع قلبه فأنتزعت منه محبه المال.

كان عشارا اسمه لاوي واسم ابيه حلفي رأه السيد المسيح جالسا عند مكان الجبايه. 
يوحنا الإنجيلى اللاهوتي الحبيب

هو ابن زبدي الصيّاد وصالومة وأخو يعقوب الرسول. هما من بيت صيدا
مرقس الإنجيلى بن ارسطويولس من القيروان.

وكما قلت سابقا لدينا سجلا كاملا بحياة كل منهم الكرازيه وليس سجلا مدنيا لكل منهم فالمسيحيه تركز على الشخص ككيان جديد فى السيد المسيح ولا تركز على اباءه وأجداده.
أما بالنسبه لما يهمنا فهو أسماء تلاميذ المسيح الإثنى عشر وأسماء السبعين رسولا فهى عندنا وكما قلت فالمسيحيه لا تهتم بأنساب التلاميذ لأنها وببساطه لاتعنى لخلاصنا شيئا مايهم خلاصنا هو أن نتبع خطى حياة السيد المسيح وهذه هى مادونها الإنجيليين .


----------



## منير فؤاد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

#*16* *سامح ماسماتكس* 
عضو مبارك

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2009


المشاركات: 1,007 



















*رد: من هم كتبة الأنجيل وما هي خلفياتهم* 
نشأته 

اسم متي يعني (عطيه الله) والعبرانية نثنائيل وباليونانية ثيودروس وبدعوته اشبع قلبه فأنتزعت منه محبه المال.

كان عشارا اسمه لاوي واسم ابيه حلفي رأه السيد المسيح جالسا عند مكان الجبايه. 
يوحنا الإنجيلى اللاهوتي الحبيب

هو ابن زبدي الصيّاد وصالومة وأخو يعقوب الرسول. هما من بيت صيدا
مرقس الإنجيلى بن ارسطويولس من القيروان.

وكما قلت سابقا لدينا سجلا كاملا بحياة كل منهم الكرازيه وليس سجلا مدنيا لكل منهم فالمسيحيه تركز على الشخص ككيان جديد فى السيد المسيح ولا تركز على اباءه وأجداده.
أما بالنسبه لما يهمنا فهو أسماء تلاميذ المسيح الإثنى عشر وأسماء السبعين رسولا فهى عندنا وكما قلت فالمسيحيه لا تهتم بأنساب التلاميذ لأنها وببساطه لاتعنى لخلاصنا شيئا مايهم خلاصنا هو أن نتبع خطى حياة السيد المسيح وهذه هى مادونها الإنجيليين . هذا كلامك اولا انت لم تجيب شي هذا مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس وهم الاكتبوا احنا عايزين السيرة الذاتية لنمتحن هؤلاء كم يقول الكتاب اذا كيف امتحنهم اذا انا لم اعرف عنهم شي الا الهم قالوا وانت تكلامةعن متي اقراء النص الا جاي وقول من الذي كتبها ارجو التفكير في النص جيد وتمسك ورقة وقلم وتقول لو ان متي يتكلم ماذا يقول واكتب ولو ان المسيح هو الذي يتكلام ماذا يقول واسال اي انسان يعرف لغة سيقول لك في انسا ن اخر شايف الموضوع وهو الذي يحكي من هذا الشخص ولذلك انا اسال عن السيرة لكل واحد اخي الفاضل اليك النص 
*قال في متي 9 -9 وفيما يسوع مجتاز راي انسانا جالسا عند مكان الجباية اسمة متي فقال اتبعني فقام وتبعه--ارجو اخي الفاضل ان تناقش النص بكل عقل وحيدية ودونما حاجة للاسترسال في خيال جامح يستطيع الفرد بان يدرك بان الضمائر الغائبة ،المتصلة والمستترة تشير الي ان النصي لا يمكن ان يكون قد كتبها متي ولا يسوع ولكن شخصي ثالث بناء علي ما راي وسمع او حتي من اخبار الغير لة فقام بتدوينها وهذا كثير في الكتاب المقدس ===ثانيا اين السيرة لبلقي كتبت الانجيل وخصوصني متياس الذي بدلا يهوذا ام عن السجل الموجود انت اعلم *


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*ياعزيزى دا دليل ان كاتب الانجيل الاول هو متى
لان الكاتب بيشير لنفسه على انه شخص عادى وسط الاحداث مش بيركز على نفسه لان مش كاتب الانجيل عن نفسه 
ويوحنا ذكر نفسه كشخص عادى لما قال التلميذ الذى كان يحبه يسوع والتلميذ الذى قال عنه يسوع ان اراد يبقيه حيا الا ان ياتى 
ومرقس ذكر نفسه كشخص عادى وسط الاحداث انه الشخص الذى رمى ازاره يوم القبض على يسوع
فدى دلائل تثبت ان كل شخص انجيلى لم يذكر نفسه بشكل واضح ولا بيركز على نفسه بس منها بنفهم من اللى كتب الانجيل 
وايضا لوقا كتب لثاؤفيلس عن الامور المتيقنة لديه وكذلك اعمل الرسل *


----------



## منير فؤاد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي شمس الحق واخي سامح والي كل من يرد الرد علي كلامي ان يقراء كلامي كويس دي حوار في الاول والاخر ليس مجرد رد ارجو ان تقراء الكلام مرة اخري وشكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## أَمَة (26 أكتوبر 2010)

منير فؤاد قال:


> اخي شمس الحق واخي سامح والي كل من يرد الرد علي كلامي ان يقراء كلامي كويس دي حوار في الاول والاخر ليس مجرد رد ارجو ان تقراء الكلام مرة اخري وشكرا اخي الفاضل


 

يا أخي *منير*

تطلب منا أن نقرأ كلامك كويس، ودا كويس....
بس انا شايفة انك انتي اللي مش تقرأ كلامنا خالص.

ردينا على أسئلتك وانت بتعيد وبتقول نفس الكلام في كل مشاركاتك

*



اخي الفاضل ان تناقش النص بكل عقل وحيدية ودونما حاجة للاسترسال في خيال جامح يستطيع الفرد بان يدرك بان الضمائر الغائبة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
هو دا الحوار اللي انت بتتكلم عليه؟


----------



## منير فؤاد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*كتبت بواسطة شمس الحق--
اولاشكرا الاخت امة علي الرد والله بقراء كلامكوا والدليل ان كلامي صح حين ما اقول ان مرقس ولوقا وبولس ليس من تلاميذ فرد الاخ شمس الحق وقال ان مرقس ولوقا من نلاميذ المسيح السبعين ثم قال ان بولس وبرنابا من 72 رسول --بالطبع هنا سؤال طالما ان برنابا من 72 رسول بناء علي كلام الاخ شمس اذا لماذا لم ياخذ انجيل برنابا مثل بولس مع العلم ان برنابا هو الذي اخذ بولس واحضره الي الرسل - اعمال الرسل 9 -26 0 29 -وان برنابا ذهب الي انطاكية وراي نعمة الله فرح وواعظ الجميع ان يثبتوا في الرب وكان ممتلئا من الروح القدس اعمال الرسل 11 - 22 \  24 -والاهم ان لم ياخذ انجيل توما مع ان توما من التلاميذ الشي الثاني هم سبعين رسولا والا 72 -السؤال كيف تكون الترجمة هي الاصل انجيل اذن الذي بين ايدكم ترجمة اين الاصل اذن وان اقول ان متي كتب الانجيل بالعبري لم اقل متي العبري والكلام موجود الشي تاني ان في خلال التسع سنين بعد رفع المسيح لم يكون هناك انجيل متي قبل 9 سنين وبتالي لا يوجد انجيل مرفس ولا لوقا ولا يوحنا ولا اعمال الرسل ولا الرسائل --------------------قال في متي 9 -9 وفيما يسوع مجتاز راي انسانا جالسا عند مكان الجباية اسمة متي فقال اتبعني فقام وتبعه--الاخت امة نقاشي انت النص وقولي كلام من --ثم ان لم اقل كلمة متي العبري وكلامي موجود عندكم ان اقول متي كتب الانجيل بالعبرانية -اما شمس الحق يقول ترجم الي اليوناني  علي كلام البعض كيف تكون الترجمة اصل واليكي كلام شمس الحق 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


مرقس ولوقا







من السبعين رسول مشكلتك ايه





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





وبولس







بولس رسول المسيح ويندرج تحت اسماء ال 72 رسول مع برنابا ايه مشكلتك





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ثم ان انجيل متي كتب بعد رفع المسيح بتسع سنين كتب بالعبرانية في بلد الشام اذن المسيح لم يملي عليهم شي ولم يقول هذا هو العهد الجديد لان كلامة العهد الجديد لم تذكر في اي انجيل







اولا مفيش حاجة اسمها انجيل متى العبرى فى البعض قالوا ان متى كتب انجيله بالعبرية وتمت ترجمته يونانى حتى اصبح الاصل يونانى لا يوجد شئ فى تقليد الكنيسة اسمه انجيل متى العبري -----------------------------------------ثم كلام الاخ سامح قال في الصفحة الاول ان في سجلا بحياة كل منهم الكرازية ثم في الصفحة الثاني قال وكما قلت سابقا لدينا سجلا كاملا بحياة كل منهم الكرازيه وليس سجلا مدنيا --اذا لايوجد السيرة الذاتية لهم الا التي جاءت في  انجيل كل منهم ولذلك الكل يتكلام عن متي ويوحنا ومرقس حتي الكلام عنهم لا يتجاوز القب او اسم الاب شوفتي الاخت امة ان بقراء ولكن اخت امة ان واضع مرحلة لكل كلام ولكن انتي جعلتني افتح شوية في الموضوع وشكرا لكل من معي في الحوار والله اذا كان الحوار هنا او في الحوار الاسلامي الاسئلة بتخالي الواحد يبحث ويتعلم *


----------



## منير فؤاد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخت امة حدث خطاء ان الكلمة الاولي الاهي كتبت بواسطة شمس الحق المفروض كنت اضعها عندكلمة اقتباس مرقس ولوقا وشكرا الي الاخت امة


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أكتوبر 2010)

> *بالطبع هنا سؤال طالما ان برنابا من 72 رسول بناء علي كلام الاخ شمس اذا لماذا لم ياخذ انجيل برنابا مثل بولس مع العلم ان برنابا هو الذي اخذ بولس واحضره الي الرسل - اعمال الرسل 9 -26 0 29 -وان برنابا ذهب الي انطاكية وراي نعمة الله فرح وواعظ الجميع ان يثبتوا في الرب وكان ممتلئا من الروح القدس اعمال الرسل 11 - 22 \ 24 *


*مفيش حاجة اسمها انجيل برنابا حتى فى قائمة الاناجيل الابوكريفية الىل وردت فى تاريخ الكنيسة لا يوجد شئ اسمه انجيل برنابا راجع القائمة لن تجد ذكر اى انجيل ابوكريفى فى العصور الاولى اسمه انجيل برنابا*
*Gospel of Thomas

Gospel of Peter

Gospel of The Egyptians

Gospel of The Hebrews

Gospel of The Ebionites

Gospel of The Nazoreans

Gospel of Mary

Gospel of The Savior

Gospel of Judas

Infancy Gospel of James

Infance Gospel of Thomas

Gospel of Truth

Gospel of Philip

The Diatessaron

Apocryphon of John

An Arabic Infance Gospel

Gospel of Nativity Mary

Gospel of Pseudo-Matthew

Gospel of Nicodemus [Acts of Pilate]

Gospel of Bartholomew

Gospel of the Lord [by Marcion]

Secret Gospel of Mark* 
*فاين اجد انجيل برنابا اصلا فى قائمة الانجيل الابوكريفية فى القرون الاولى للمسيحية
جايبلى كتاب كتب فى القرن ال 15 يحمل اسم مزيف وتقولى لماذا لم تؤمن به*
*هتلاقى قائمة الاسفار الابوكريفية هنا*
*http://www.earlychristianwritings.com/*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أكتوبر 2010)

> *الشي الثاني هم سبعين رسولا والا 72*


*الذى اختارهم المسيح على الارض وعينهم للخدمة سبعين رسول *
*وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ عَيَّنَ الرَّبُّ سَبْعِينَ آخَرِينَ أَيْضًا، وَأَرْسَلَهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ أَمَامَ وَجْهِهِ إِلَى كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ وَمَوْضِعٍ حَيْثُ كَانَ هُوَ مُزْمِعًا أَنْ يَأْتِيَ.*
*واختار بولس كاناء مختار للامم وبرنابا لينضموا لكنيسة الرسل ليصبحوا 72 رسول*


> *لسؤال كيف تكون الترجمة هي الاصل انجيل اذن الذي بين ايدكم ترجمة اين الاصل اذن وان اقول ان متي كتب الانجيل بالعبري لم اقل متي العبري والكلام موجود الشي تاني ان في خلال التسع سنين بعد رفع المسيح لم يكون هناك انجيل متي قبل 9 سنين وبتالي لا يوجد انجيل مرفس ولا لوقا ولا يوحنا ولا اعمال الرسل ولا الرسائل*


*اقدم واول وثيقة كتبت للكنيسة الاولى هى رسالة غلاطية ويقال انها كتبت سنة49 ميلادية يعنى بعد صعود المسيح بسنوات قليلة وانجيل مرقس اقدم الاناجيل وليس انجيل متى *
*عن لغة انجيل متى ياريت تفتحلها موضوع تانى وانا هشرحهولك باكتر وضوح *

*اقرا كتاب شرح رسالة بولس الرسول الى اهل غلاطية للاب متى المسكين *


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*التنسيق بتاع ردك مش فاهم منه حاجة ومش فاهم اقتباسات كلامنا من كلامك ياريت يكون منظم اكتر علشان اقدر اركز *


----------



## fredyyy (26 أكتوبر 2010)

منير فؤاد قال:


> *.....*
> * اذا لماذا لم ياخذ انجيل برنابا مثل بولس مع العلم ان برنابا هو الذي اخذ بولس واحضره الي الرسل *
> *والاهم ان لم ياخذ انجيل توما مع ان توما من التلاميذ الشي الثاني هم سبعين رسولا *
> *اذن الذي بين ايدكم ترجمة اين الاصل اذن *


 

*لقد تعديت حدودك بالكامل *

*فتحديدك من يكتب ومن لا يكتب *

*تدخل في سلطان الله في إختيار كتبة الوحي*

*وتحويلك للموضع إلى الترجمات والأصل هو لهو كسر لقوانين القسم *

*تستحق عليه تحرير مُخالفة لك *

*ُيغلق لتدني مستوى إسلوب السائل في الحوار *


----------

